# plumbing problem - any help?



## T.Peterson (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello All 

I am a moderator on Nathan’s other board cleaning talk. I come to you today in hopes that someone can please help me with a mystery plumbing problem.

I run a cleaning company. One of our oldest clients (80+ widow) has this problem whereas sometimes when you turn on the hot water faucets in her home this blackish lint like matter comes flooding out of the pipes. 


A couple of months ago the pilot light on her water heater blew out and she had the water heater company men out for a service call. We just happened to be cleaning at the same time and I asked them to please come in and witness this occurrence. They we equally shocked/ stumped as to what was causing it, however they did agree to drain and flush her tank for her (at an additional cost of course). As far as I know the water has been ok up to today, where it was back with a vengeance. 


I filled a bowl with water today and this stuff floats to the top of the water so it is lighter than water. It looks like black lint fibers. I don’t think that it is mineral, iron or rust – but then I cannot guarantee that it isn’t. 


Please guys can anyone offer up some suggestions of who to call in to see if they can fix this? I fear for her drinking or cooking with this water….

Thanks for your thoughts
Theresa


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

sounds like a new water heater may be in her future, hopefully a plumber will come along a give an opinion. good luck.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

How old is the heater, and where are you located?


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Goodness! nathan is a busy man!
It may be the water heater lining breaking away. It is sprayed with something to help stop rust. Or it could be the anode rod. This is the rod at the top of the water heater. It attracts any rust and minerals to it so as to keep it from harming the tank. It could be failing, or deteriorating. have them remove it and check it. I never had to replace one, but I do know they are replaceable.

Does it only happen with the hot water? Check the cold too. If its in the cold as well, its in the water itselfe and not the heater. Usually the water heater and toilet tanks are the first things to tell you have a problem with water. Go remove the toilet tank lid and see whats in there.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Is she on city water or a well?

Does she have a whole house filter?

How hot is her water heater set at?


----------



## T.Peterson (Nov 9, 2006)

We are in California & on city water. 
The tank is less than a couple years old (it is still under warranty)
Her water is set at a moderate rate (not set to high/hot)
This does not happen with the cold water, only with the hot water
I have checked the toilet and they are all fine


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Seen this once, flex line rubber gaskets were deteriorating, replaced and problem was solved.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Does it have stainless steel flex connectors on it?


----------



## T.Peterson (Nov 9, 2006)

Where can this gasket be located? Under each sink or somewhere else?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

T.Peterson said:


> Where can this gasket be located? Under each sink or somewhere else?


At the water heater inlet and outlet


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds like a growth of some type. I would warn her not to cook or drink from the hot water side, or even use it to brush her teeth with. 

Take a sample and get it tested. There are several bacteria that can live in a water heater just fine, especially if the temperature is set below 140 degrees.

Please note! I'm not advocating turning up the heater! I'm just passing along information. If this does turn out to be a bacterial bloom, then the system will have to be flushed with a disinfectant and something done about the water temperature to prevent future occurences. These means adding safety equipment that will limit down stream temperatures to no more than 120 degrees maximum, also called a tempering valve.

You might also check with the heater manufacturer to see if they are aware of this problem. They might want a sample as well. 

Testing labs usually charge about $40.00 for a bacterial test in our area. If nothing else, they can identify the substance.


----------



## T.Peterson (Nov 9, 2006)

Great idea Double A - I guess I have some more research to do to find someone who can test the water.

In the meanwhile I had a water company deliver 20 gallons of bottled water to her for drinking and cooking, and I called her grown daughter and advised her of the situation.

Thanks Guys I knew I could count on you for some ideas :thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

That may be algae. It can form in low usage tanks. Do you have a way to introduce some chlorine into the system? I use 1 part Chlorine to 2 parts water on my well system. Just something cheap to try.

More expensive, have the black stuff analyzed.


----------



## T.Peterson (Nov 9, 2006)

I have contacted my client and have given her your suggestions, she is calling in the company that recently installed the hot water heater to come back in and take a look at the problem. I told her that I would make myself available to be there with her when they come. 

Thank you all again for your assistance in offering ideas. You all are fantastic :clap:


----------

